# Lionel Trains



## mudcreek183 (Apr 23, 2012)

New to the forum I just got my two sets of trains from my folks I know I got them some time in the 50's I don't want to sell but is there and one that give me the value of them one is theLionel 027 # 1500 3 car set the other is the#15135 4 car set I need the value to insure them thanks


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Value is a tough thing to set, many variables. Some photos would help out a lot. The second set you listed as 15135 is more likely a 1513S the S and 5 look a lot alike. The 1500 set came with an 1130 "scout" locomotive, which came in one of 2 versions diecast metal or plastic, of those the diecast is more rare. The 1513S is fairly common. The more complete (boxes, accessories, track, etc) the sets are the more their worth.
Using the link below, you can get a good approximation of what was in each box, if the original boxes are missing.
http://www.lionel-train-set.com/1954/1954.htm
Check these links to learn more about the individual pieces:
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm
or
http://www.postwarlionel.com/

Niether will value your items, but will help you identify them and get an idea of condition.

Hope this helps.
Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Post some GOOD pictures and we can help you on the value more.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good resource links, above.

Ebay is a great resource for gauging the value of your trains. Hunt around over some weeks/months, and something identical is sure to crop up.

Also, try doing a search on Sold items at www.liveauctioneers.com

David Doyle's Lionel catalog/pricing books are also good resources, though and stab at price is surely a fuzzy target. He has a postwar book on individual loco/cars, and also a book on packaged sets. Available on Amazon ...

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Cata...4444/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335227362&sr=8-1

Regards,

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I look at this site sometimes to gauge the value of various items. Just beware that I've usually found it to be too high compared to what things are selling for in the current economy.

http://www.traincity.com/price_guide/


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If the 15135 set is really a 1513S (S, not 5?), it's not going to be worth a ton, but it really depends on the condition. I have one of those sets myself and I like it.

Pictures or a better description would help. 

1513S

2037 Steam Loco/6026T tender (no whistle)
6012 Gondola
6014 red baby ruth boxcar
6015 Tank Car (yellow sunoco I believe, at least mine is)
6017 caboose

According to my David Doyle book (not the most recent when it comes to pricing)

Excellent condition $175

Like New (meaning barely used if at all and in really good shape with all set components, instruction manuals, smoke pellets, etc.) $325

And it's a 1 on the rarity scale (least rare). Original boxes add a little to the value too if they are in decent shape (which is where it would be at the Like new area).


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Those Lionel Scout sets have very low value. The general rule of thumb I use is, if it was valuable then it's valuable now. Scout sets were the least expensive bottom of the line sets Lionel offered. To be worth anything the set would have to be complete in the original boxes.

Pick up a Lionel price guide for reference and try a completed items search on eBay for a realistic figure. Good luck.


----------



## mudcreek183 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank Areizman for insulting my parents they scrimped and saved to get me this train set when I was 10 years old telling me it's low end or junk the year I got it for Christmas my mom and dad put needs to oneside to get for me they both grew up during the depression so they knew the value of a dollar I can still remember I was the only one of all my friends that got any toy that christmas all the other got pratical gifts because their parent could not afford to get them toys if you are and example of the people on this forum I am out of here.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Ease up Muddy.

I'm not defending anyone here, but there is no way, anybody can put a dollar value on any of my trains. They are what they are. Some are broken, some almost worn out. All have a story attached.

My core collection was purchased by my father when I was too little to remember them. He told me, one time he came home and found me running the locomotive on the concrete floor. But what I do remember is playing with them with him. I remeber the ash tray on the table as he was making mountains out of plaster dipped rags. I remember my mother and friends saying, "Look at all the lights!". (There were 4 lamp posts, I now have over 150 lights.) I remember how tickled he was when I set up the trains for my sons.

I know he is looking down as I'm having the time of my life playing with the same trains with my grandchildren.

For me, and I'd guess a lot of operators, the value of a train can be measured in many different ways.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You did ask for the value of the sets, I'm sure that nobody was trying to insult you. The best way to get a value is do some searching on the items in question and see what people are currently paying for them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mudcreek,

Take a deep breath. I don't think anyone here way trying to insult you or the significance of the sacrifice and sentiments associated with an old family train. In contrast, many of our guys here (especially our old Lionel O crew) take great pride in the nostalgia and family history associated with their trains.

That said, something that is priceless for sentimental reasons to one person could likely have a different value when offered on an open market. And in that light, I'm sure that's all Ariesman was trying to convey: Scout sets were lower end Lionel, and as such, these are generally have lower-tiered price points to collectors today.

In no way should that detract from the value that such as set has to YOU.

I have Lionel #1590 set, circa 1958, that was handed down in my family to me, and eventually to my sons. It's a bit dinged up, and it certainly wouldn't command a fortune on an open ebay market. But it has enormous value to me, in more ways than money could measure.

I do hope you'll see things and the conversation here in that light.

I'll also add one other point ...

Our O guys here (including those who've commented above) have numerous times freely offered their insight, advice, and quite often parts (for free) to new members who've chimed in with the typical "Help my get my old family trains running again, please" inquiries. Nobody appreciates the importance of family history and legacy associated with old trains than our crew here.

TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hurt your feelings. But you did ask the value for insurance purposes. Obviously there is no price on sentimentality, and to be blunt, if you lose the trains the insurance company could care less about your sentimental value or how much your parents had to scrimp and save.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Mudd,

Not intending to be hurtful or negative in any way, shape or form I assure you. The truest value of them lies only with you. I myself have the original consist my mother owned as a kid, my grandfather (a great man) bought it . I'm slowly replacing the missing pieces transformer, track, and bits on the locomotive. Fact is, the set is worth far more sentimentally than it ever will be monetarily. My advice would be to take it out, clean it up, and enjoy it. If you have kids/grandkids they might appreciate the idea.


Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

areizman said:


> Those Lionel Scout sets have very low value. The general rule of thumb I use is, if it was valuable then it's valuable now. Scout sets were the least expensive bottom of the line sets Lionel offered. To be worth anything the set would have to be complete in the original boxes.
> 
> Pick up a Lionel price guide for reference and try a completed items search on eBay for a realistic figure. Good luck.





mudcreek183 said:


> Thank Areizman for insulting my parents they scrimped and saved to get me this train set when I was 10 years old telling me it's low end or junk the year I got it for Christmas my mom and dad put needs to oneside to get for me they both grew up during the depression so they knew the value of a dollar I can still remember I was the only one of all my friends that got any toy that christmas all the other got pratical gifts because their parent could not afford to get them toys if you are and example of the people on this forum I am out of here.


You did ask and he replied?

I see no "junk" mentioned except by you, low value yes.
You asked and he answered. Nicely I might add.

There is no need to apologize, Areizman.


Mud, compare the value to a 1963 car.
What is worth more a 1963 Rambler or a 1963 Corvette?

He just told you the truth.....They were LOW END sets that Lionel produced.

Maybe you should read what he said again?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Matter of fact mud, go on some other O gauge sites sites and see what kind of answer (if any) you get.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for helping. I guess Mud did not get the answer he expected. I would never call another man's trains 'Junk'. I'm sure they mean a lot to him, however, sometimes the truth hurts.

I used to work ar CarMax. A widow or child would bring in their late Father/husband's precious 70's Cadillac and ask us to buy it. Dad loved that car, he took great care of it, and so on. When I would offer them only $500 to buy it they would get angry. How dare we low-ball them on such a valuable car!

What's my point here? SIDK, I'm just rambling on, having a senior moment. . Thanks everyone, appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully, he'll come back and give us another chance.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Areizman, I think you gave him good advice and told the truth. I am amazed at what some people think old Lionel trains are worth. Most are not worth much and are certainly not collector's items. IMHO, they are to be run and enjoyed.

I sold my originial Scout train along with another engine and several cars back in 1956. I don't regret selling it at all. What I have today is far better and is what I really wanted back in the '50s.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hopefully, he'll come back and give us another chance.





servoguy said:


> Areizman, I think you gave him good advice and told the truth. I am amazed at what some people think old Lionel trains are worth. Most are not worth much and are certainly not collector's items. IMHO, they are to be run and enjoyed.
> 
> I sold my originial Scout train along with another engine and several cars back in 1956. I don't regret selling it at all. What I have today is far better and is what I really wanted back in the '50s.


He did come back and did not say a word.

Maybe he realized that he jumped the gun with his comments.
Some sites wouldn't even answer him, but if they did he would most likely get the same answer.


I have a bunch of scouts they run great, but I know that they wouldn't get me much on the market.

I just hope mud didn't have a 63 Rambler, or else I insulted him more with my comparison of a 63 Rambler to a 63 Corvette.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After a quick read, I have to say that if you ask for information in a forum. You will get many answers. By asking, you should not take it as personal. If you do, you have no business in a forum. This is a prime example. A general comment was made and the interpretation was taken in a personal manner.

If he comes back he should give an apology for jumping the gun.

I acually like the 1130. and the 63 rambler!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> After a quick read, I have to say that if you ask for information in a forum. You will get many answers. By asking, you should not take it as personal. If you do, you have no business in a forum. This is a prime example. A general comment was made and the interpretation was taken in a personal manner.
> 
> If he comes back he should give an apology for jumping the gun.
> 
> I acually like the 1130. and the 63 rambler!


When I first got married to x#1 wife, her Father gave us his 64 Rambler it was in excellent shape.
Not a bad car at all till X#1 totaled it! Ran into the back of a pickup truck. No more Rambler.

But T you should agree, that if you had a 63 Rambler and a 63 Corvette both in excellent shape, the Corvette would surly sell for more money.

I was just trying to make a comparison. As mud surly doesn't know trains, I could not list a train comparison for him.


----------

